# Modem Troubleshoot



## karthik316_2003 (Aug 21, 2004)

My 56Kpbs d-link external modem does not connect to the internet.i.e,the connecting tone that you hear from the modem speaker is somewhat 'irregular' and it keeps on going without an end 
which is not supposed to happen normally.On taking it to the d-link company,they tested it right in front of me (using my own cable and adapter) and it worked fine!!??I am sure that my drivers are all properly installed,phone line is also fine without any disturbance and my dail-up account is also a valid one.
Pls. help me as to what else could be  the problem.


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 21, 2004)

I think the problem may lie with your ISP (Internet Service Provider). Contact them to see of their servers are ok, and if they have alternate numbers. Or better, get rid of it and get a new one.


----------



## rj2k (Aug 21, 2004)

Yup! problem is with your isp.


----------



## karthik316_2003 (Aug 22, 2004)

My isp is vsnl which is quite good.I also tried connecting with bsnl,but the same probs occcur.I have also found a clue which is,my modem connects perfectly during a "HALF-HOOK" if u know what i mean(i.e,you pick-up the reciever of the parallel telephone during the handshake.)Can anyone explain this?


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 23, 2004)

this problem also happens if there is noise or disturbance in the phone line.

pick up the phone then press "1", after that, if the phone is completely silent then the line is ok, if you can hear some "noise" etc, then your phone wire may need to be changed.


----------



## theraven (Aug 23, 2004)

i agree with busyanuj
check out ur phone line ...
get it checked !!
thats where the fault is ..


----------



## karthik316_2003 (Aug 23, 2004)

thank u guys.  i have got my modem replaced with a new PBC and it is working fine.there is no prob with the telephone line.


----------

